# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Altium Designer скачать

## selivanov.a.s

Здравствуйте!:)

Будьте так любезны, подскажите, где найти и скачать хорошую, работающую версию программы Altium Designer и Компас-3D для ноутбука?
Можно торрентом, можно и прямую ссылку. Желательно такая, что бы просто установить без всяких заморочек, с ключом и всеми этими делами.
Такая, что бы установил и работала ;)
Операционная система Windows 7 x32

Буду очень признателен!:)

----------


## tamalex

> Можно торрентом


Идете на рутрекер и там вбиваете в поиск название программы - сразу целый список выходит, и с комментариями по работоспособности.

----------


## claiseunsutle

По моему мнению Вы допускаете ошибку. Могу отстоять свою позицию. Пишите мне в PM, поговорим.

----------

